
Introducing EdgeHTML 13, our first platform update for Microsoft Edge - dcw303
http://blogs.windows.com/msedgedev/2015/11/16/introducing-edgehtml-13-our-first-platform-update-for-microsoft-edge/
======
voltagex_
I wonder if the Xbox One will get the update.

